
How I designed the Envato Blog in 8 days - feellikeafish
https://envato.com/blog/
======
scapecast
I think you meant to share this link: [https://envato.com/blog/designed-
website-one-8-days/](https://envato.com/blog/designed-website-one-8-days/)

~~~
feellikeafish
Yep, that's what I meant to do! Thanks.

